# Specific soaps vs. general soaps



## soapsydaisy (Aug 2, 2013)

I started selling at 2 markets in May but I would love some advice from the long time experts. I currently have separate scrubby soaps for gardeners, mechanics and chefs. I don't really sell a lot of of them and rarely will someone purchase one for themselves. It is usually, "My son is a mechanic, I will buy him a bar of this mechanic soap" or "My next door neighbor is always gardening and shares her tomatoes with me. I bet she would love a bar of this soap." 

Do you think it is better to have one all-purpose scrubby bar or should I stay specific. As you all know, table space is a premium. I realize I would have to dial down the cleansing levels of the mechanics soap but i think I can still make it work. My other thought was to combine the chef soap and the gardening soap to create a really herbal soap with rosemary eo and coffee grounds.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Aug 2, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> ... I don't really sell a lot of of them and rarely will someone purchase one for themselves. .....As you all know, table space is a premium.



Hi Soapsydaisy! First off, I am not a long time expert (maybe years from now :grin but I am going with my business-gut. You don't sell many and you have limited space. I voted to make an all purpose scrubby bar. As of now, who are your customers? Can you identify them as all-purpose people or more of a specific group? By making and marketing an all-purpose bar you can let the customer decide who can make use of that bar. I would try for an all purpose scrubby like coffee grounds added with something with a little more grit like pumice. Who drinks coffee? That's right - chefs, gardeners and mechanics. :grin:  As for scent? Let's keep on a roll. Go with coffee.

If this product sells well then explore other options but for now I say make one outstanding type of scrubby soap and market it big-time with your customers. If they can use it or give it to others - hooray! Let the customer decide who the bar is made for. You worry about making them and enough of them when they begin to sell well.


----------



## MOGal70 (Aug 3, 2013)

I agree with Moody Glen on all but the scent, I can't stand the scent of coffee scented items! Personaly I would choose a light universal scent.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe coffee with a little chocolate? Who doesn't like that smell if it isn't too strong. And the colors go together.


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 3, 2013)

Orange is a good universal scent.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 3, 2013)

I make a gardeners bar and a mechanics bar, I sell quite a few, I will keep them separate unless the sales change..


----------



## heartsong (Aug 3, 2013)

I would suggest a mechanic's soap with extra fine pumice & a nice _clean_ scent like thyme's Frasier fir http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...rafters+Choice™+Frasier+Fir+Fragrance+Oil+311

and then something with maybe a strong lemon (lemon sugar or verbena) to remove odors from hands...maybe not so scrubby? powdered loofah sponge? http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...tName=Crafters+Choice™+Luffa+Powder+-+Natural


----------

